# urgent help



## kalki (May 4, 2016)

I recieved following responce from the german embassy on my visa application status 
I need help from you guys about visa processing because my employer rang me and forcing me to join me but due to longer time for visa approval I am not able to join in this case what can I do. Please advice.
Dear applicant,



Thank you for your email.



The visa application process involves participation with various German authorities. Feedback of the German domestic authorities is still pending.

You will be informed as soon as a final decision comes through. 



Please note that the processing might take up to 12 weeks, and in some cases, even longer.



The German Consulate General has no means of speeding up the process. Therefore, please do refrain from further inquiries with regards to status of your application.



Sincerely,

Visa Section,


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

kalki said:


> I recieved following responce from the german embassy on my visa application status
> I need help from you guys about visa processing because my employer rang me and forcing me to join me but due to longer time for visa approval I am not able to join in this case what can I do. Please advice.
> Dear applicant,
> 
> ...


Well, forward the email to your employer.

Is this the first time they have sponsored somebody?

If not, they should know that sponsoring somebody for a work permit is not a quick process.

It's a bit ridiculous to try and "force" you to come to Germany and start working.

a) The Embassy has you passport, right? So you can't travel.

b) You can't enter the country without a valid visa.

c) Should you somehow get to Germany, both you and your employer would commit an offense by working/letting you work without a work permit.


----------



## kalki (May 4, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. Yes they are first time sponsering. Hope I will get visa soon otherwise.


----------



## hasli (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Kalki, can you please share how long it finally took to get your visa ?


----------



## svamseekrishna (Dec 9, 2015)

*Can you please let me know*

Hi Kalki...

I was going through your post and thought of asking you the below queries as I am also looking to work in Germany.

1. How did you get an offer since you are not there. Did you applied it through some Job sites, etc..?

2. Do you belong to IT/Software domain?

Please take sometime to answer my queries as it would give an initial Idea.


Thanks & Regards,
Vamsi.


----------

